

Trophy Kids: Entitled to a Fair Assessment - rjett
http://findthepulse.com/blog/2008/10/23/trophy-kids-entitled-to-a-fair-assessment/

======
bena
Where a fair assessment is apparently they're awesome and going to change the
world.

I wonder if these self-identifying trophy kids ever considered the fact that
maybe they have been given fair assessments and have been found wanting?

~~~
rjett
I suppose my writing really only addressed the upper echelon of my peer group.
To be sure, there are examples of Gen Y'ers who carry an air of entitlement
with them and are not justified to do so. I think every generation of people
probably has a sect of people who could be described this way. What was so
offensive about the article in the Journal was how it characterized all
Millenials as entitled, spoiled kids. I think most readers in this community
(of all generations) are probably hard-working, entrepreneurial, get-things-
done type of people and that's why the "Trophy Kids" article didn't resonate
well here.

~~~
bena
The "upper echelon" of any group is going to be like that though. Using the
exceptional few to excuse the vast majority does no one any favors.

However, the millenials are defined by their entitlement. It is the one trait
everyone notices. The readers here may not fit the mold, but you are using a
self-selected group of people posting to a VC news site as a counter-point.
That doesn't resonate well either.

